
George P. Shultz on the Future of the International System [video] - mpweiher
http://blog.longnow.org/02018/08/03/george-p-shultz-on-the-future-of-the-international-system/
======
weisser
Here are my notes from the full talk: [https://julian.substack.com/p/george-p-
shultz-at-the-long-no...](https://julian.substack.com/p/george-p-shultz-at-
the-long-now)

------
matchagaucho
Nice virtuous cycle...

The promise of opportunity and moving into a better economic class draws
immigrants, which keeps people working longer, which supports social services.

